# Any other 05 Frontier owners out there?



## RustyJCNC (Apr 3, 2005)

I just bought a new 2005 Nissan Frontier SE 4x4 in "stormy gray". I am really happy with it and want to know what everyone else out there has done to theirs. 

My first car was a Nissan, since then I've had a few Saturns. This is my first P/U Truck and my first 4wd vehicle. I'm pretty psyched but looking for a few addons like step bars & a bed tool box. Any assitance out there?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Please post your topics in the appropriate forum. This shouldn't be in the "4x4 and Off-Road Action" section.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

RustyJCNC said:


> I just bought a new 2005 Nissan Frontier SE 4x4 in "stormy gray". I am really happy with it and want to know what everyone else out there has done to theirs.
> 
> My first car was a Nissan, since then I've had a few Saturns. This is my first P/U Truck and my first 4wd vehicle. I'm pretty psyched but looking for a few addons like step bars & a bed tool box. Any assitance out there?


Do a *Search  * on "2005 Frontier" and you'll find there are quite a few '05 owners and they've discussed some interesting topics already.

Congrats on your purchase and Welcome!

I bought an '04 Frontier about 3 months ago, but it's not 4wd (my previous vehicle was and that adds some work, but a lot of fun & flexibility to the mix). My first truck was a 1955 Chevy, 30 years ago!


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> Please post your topics in the appropriate forum. This shouldn't be in the "4x4 and Off-Road Action" section.


Where would you have him post it? Unless I'm missing something, this is the "TRUCK, 4X4, Offroad, Murano, Quest & SUV" forum. Has the post been moved from its original spot? The '05 Frontier certainly qualifies as a truck in my book. Quite a nice one, in fact. RustyJCNC, welcome to the group. Do a search on "05 Frontier and you'll see that many of us that own the new Fronty have posted threads.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It was moved from the "4x4 and Off-Road" section to the general truck section, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

such hostility from a moderator... 

Welcome to the '05 Frontier club! My Frontier's also my first 4x4/Truck. I haven't done much to mine yet, (and I haven't taken pictures of the new stuff yet), but check it out - http://www.cardomain.com/id/offroadnfrontier. 

I was thinking about adding step bars myself, but after checking them out at a dealer, I opted out. My legs hit them really easily (nice way to get pants dirty going into work) and they didn't really help me get in or out, but then again we aren't all built the same, lol. I was also looking into the toolbox. I haven't seen one in person, but they look pretty nice online. Hopefully they will come out in aluminum sometime soon.

Have fun with your new truck! :cheers:


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

I bought my 2005 Frontier Crew Cab in February. So far I have put in a Kenwood DDX 7015 DVD and navagation headunit with sirrus satallite radio. Also put in a Kenwood kdcc719 10 disc cd changer. A Viper 560xv this is the alarm, remote start and keyless entry. When the weather gets warmer, going to replace all speakers and hoping that JL Audio will make a stealth box that will fit under the rear seats.


----------



## fredjara1 (Mar 8, 2005)

chicknde said:


> I bought my 2005 Frontier Crew Cab in February. So far I have put in a Kenwood DDX 7015 DVD and navagation headunit with sirrus satallite radio. Also put in a Kenwood kdcc719 10 disc cd changer. A Viper 560xv this is the alarm, remote start and keyless entry. When the weather gets warmer, going to replace all speakers and hoping that JL Audio will make a stealth box that will fit under the rear seats.


How difficult was it to do the R&R of all that audio equipment? I am somewhat hesitant to remove factory stuff.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

fredjara1 said:


> How difficult was it to do the R&R of all that audio equipment? I am somewhat hesitant to remove factory stuff.



The radio installation was quite easy. The dash came apart easy. We used a standard metra wiring harness. We have not changed the speakers yet, however, that should be simple. The only draw back to installing the nav. is we can not find the vehicle speed sense wire. Tried today with some info we got online and the colors were not correct. Not giving up!!


----------



## RustyJCNC (Apr 3, 2005)

I already have a Pioneer Premier unit ready to go inside, I have to just pick up a dash kit etc. If any of you have any photos of after market cd players in your frontier..post, I want to see what it comes out to look like.

I took it to the Uwharrie Mountains this week and the 4x4 system is really nice. Very smooth, the vehicle handles excellent off road. (I'm no expert here in the least....this is my very first 4x4...but I love it).

-jim


----------



## shades_of_blue (Apr 27, 2005)

*Help*



chicknde said:


> The radio installation was quite easy. The dash came apart easy. We used a standard metra wiring harness. We have not changed the speakers yet, however, that should be simple. The only draw back to installing the nav. is we can not find the vehicle speed sense wire. Tried today with some info we got online and the colors were not correct. Not giving up!!


I've just bought a 2005 Frontier and want to replace the OEM stereo with my Kenwood that I had in my 2002 Frontier. Both Frontier's AM/FM/CD players look the same. Do they use the same wiring adapters? Also how do you get the dash apart on the 2005 without ruining it. I've tried to find info on dash removal through a web search but I did not have any luck.


----------



## trkdoggmann (Mar 27, 2005)

*4 cylinder Frontier Gas Mileage*

Got a new '05 Frontier 2WD w/ the 2.5L 4.. Gas mileage is less than expected.. How's the other '05 Frontier owners doing on gas mileage so far, both 4x2, 4x4, 4 and 6 banger engines??


----------



## BNKrust (Mar 10, 2005)

I have and '05 Frontier SE CC and am getting 18-19mpg with somewhat aggressive driving. 


chicknde, If there are any issues with speaker installation, I'd love to hear them. I am putting in some Kicker RS65.2 and would like to know about any complications before I start. I won't have them for a few weeks anyway. Thx.


----------



## fredjara1 (Mar 8, 2005)

trkdoggmann said:


> Got a new '05 Frontier 2WD w/ the 2.5L 4.. Gas mileage is less than expected.. How's the other '05 Frontier owners doing on gas mileage so far, both 4x2, 4x4, 4 and 6 banger engines??


I'm pushing 18 and some change doing combination freeway and surface street. I've got an LE with the 6.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Shades of Blue-
I'm pretty sure the wiring harness is the same. I checked crutchfield for both vehicles and the same harness came up. As far as removing the dash, start at the bottom corner were the two outlets are and start pulling carefully. The dash can be taken apart without tools. I think there are four bolts holding the radio in. 
I need help finding the vehicle speed sense wire so if anyone out there can help I would really appreciate it!


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey BNKrust-
I have not insatlled any speakers yet. Can't decide on rockford or jl component systems. When I do, I'll post how it goes.


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

chicknde said:


> Hey BNKrust-
> I have not insatlled any speakers yet. Can't decide on rockford or jl component systems. When I do, I'll post how it goes.


I'm looking at a speaker/sub woofer upgrade as well. I would welcome any suggestions. I want clean, clear, accurate music vice just a subwoofer boom. I have an 05 Frontier as well.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

thx1158 said:


> I'm looking at a speaker/sub woofer upgrade as well. I would welcome any suggestions. I want clean, clear, accurate music vice just a subwoofer boom. I have an 05 Frontier as well.


For clean, clear, accurate music you can get Boston Acoustics, JL Audio, MB Quartz with a good four channel amp. If you want some base you are going to need a custom enclosure with maybe a 8" or 10" sub. The reason why I haven't done speakers yet is because JL makes stealth boxes. Boxes that fit under the seats in crew cabs etc. I'm holding out to see if they make one for the frontier. Haven't heard anything yet. Also not sure of speaker size in doors. I heard 6x9 in front and 6.5 in back? I wont make a decision until I have all the info.


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

chicknde said:


> For clean, clear, accurate music you can get Boston Acoustics, JL Audio, MB Quartz with a good four channel amp. If you want some base you are going to need a custom enclosure with maybe a 8" or 10" sub. The reason why I haven't done speakers yet is because JL makes stealth boxes. Boxes that fit under the seats in crew cabs etc. I'm holding out to see if they make one for the frontier. Haven't heard anything yet. Also not sure of speaker size in doors. I heard 6x9 in front and 6.5 in back? I wont make a decision until I have all the info.


Thanks for the info. Crutchfield.com has the sizes for the 05 Frontier on their web site. They list what fits as far as head units and speakers. I bookmarked the site and forget what they say as far as sizes. I was thinking of upgrading the speakers first, then maybe adding a powered sub. I'll hit the head unit and amp later.


----------



## shades_of_blue (Apr 27, 2005)

*Subbox for 05 Frontier Crew Cab*

I checked with JL Audio and no stealthbox will be avail. for the 05 Frontier. I have found the following for the 05 Frontier. This subbox will handle 6.5", 8" and 10" subs. When you order the box they will ask what sub you will be using therefore you will need to know the sealed volume, the mounting depth (max. depth of the box = 5.5"), cutout diameter, etc. since they will be customizing the box for your speaker.

check it out @ www.subbox.net


----------

